# wet hands on touchscreen - [disadvantages of a toucscreeen phone]



## Gaurav (Aug 13, 2010)

I am planning to purchase a QWERTY + touchscreen phone. But one thing I feel that I should look into for before purchasing is that 

Are touchscreen phones delicate?
What happens if I operate my touchscreen phone with little wet hands or have to operate in a little rainy area or drop it accidentally?

Please help me with this question..

Thanks


----------



## raj_in (Aug 13, 2010)

i have dropped my star abt 10-15times nothing & happend
abt wet hands 
y would u want to use it with wet hands
u can wipe it on ur jeans or t-shrt

i dnt knw wht wl happen in d rain though


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2010)

Touchscreen phones r actually delicate...I have read in this forum itself that even if u put in under ur pillow or accidentally put ur weight on it, it will definitely break.
My friends N97 screen broke...it fall down on concrete floor from hands while talking.
And the screen cost not less then 3k

slightly Wet hands r ok but u just cant take it out in rain...

U can just put a screen guard and u can use it even while having food or with sweaty hands.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 13, 2010)

I have HTC touch pro. I hate talking on phone but due to business commitments I have to carry it even in bathroom. The shower water always reaches the screen. Almost daily. But nothing really happens. The phone is not at all delicate. And rain didnt affect its touchscreen.


----------



## Gaurav (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't want to use it with wet hands but there are times when you fall in need of one. Ofcourse I am not gonna touch with complete wet hands but I wanted to know from the experiences of other users  (never used a touch phone before, not even tried it) that's why asked it over here. 

thanks raj_in, sujoyp and a_medico for their valuable advice.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2010)

Use the stylus then or the plectrum or you nails (grow one if you don't have of significant size).


----------



## raj_in (Aug 13, 2010)

ichi said:


> Use the stylus then or the plectrum or you nails (grow one if you don't have of significant size).



Actually nails is a good suggestion
stylus & plectrum is a miss for me

& i actually rolled over my phone when in sleep
next morning when i woke up & saw i was like "oh ****!!!!"
but thankfully nothing happened


----------



## DigitalDude (Aug 13, 2010)

raj_in said:


> Actually nails is a good suggestion
> stylus & plectrum is a miss for me
> 
> & i actually rolled over my phone when in sleep
> ...



haha!! this has happened to me a gazillion times... as I just fall asleep while watching youtube or listening to music 

to the op: don't worry just put a screen guard and you are good to go.


_


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 13, 2010)

err this wet hand thingy applies only to capacitive screens.


----------



## sude (Aug 14, 2010)

raj_in said:


> i have dropped my star abt 10-15times nothing & happend...



10-15 times??
my.god.. this would b my worst nightmare!

That doesnot mean i did not drop it (accidentally). My Nokia 5230 has bounced on mother earth twice, but Nokia ka bharosa... Nothing happened!

and as far as carrying the phone to watery areas is concerned, i dont carry it to those areas (like washroom, rains), instead i carry my other handset (Nokia 6030), to which conditional forwarding is activated!

And I have a screenguard use my nails to touch and wipe it clean with Colins and lint free cloth!

_SUDE


----------

